# Chamois Cream uses & recommendation



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

New to road biking and looking to pick up some clothing. Is chamois cream necessary or highly recommended? 
Or is it a "get it if you need it" kind of thing?

Can you guys recommend me one to start with?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I vote get it if you need it, but YMMV.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

normally, i'd wait for multiple people to reply to a thread before i announce my decision, but in this case i trust you PJ. you've helped me once before and i'm going to take your work on this: i'm going to get the shorts first, ride a bit, then if i feel i need some more comfort/cooling/smoothness on my nuts then i'll get it.

If i do, what brand/type would u recommend?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Personally, I'm cheap and just use bag balm.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I appreciate the vote of confidence Louis, but the beauty of the forum is its collection of diverse opinions on any cycling related topic, so see what some others have to add. The only thing I'd say is stick with creams and avoid the glides, but again, YMMV.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Cheaper*



dysfunction said:


> Personally, I'm cheap and just use bag balm.


Personally, I never use anything. Cheaper yet


----------



## BluBianchi (Apr 18, 2010)

*use it if you need it*

+1 on use it if you need it. Been riding 3 years, several centuries, haven't even used the free stuff in the MS150 goody bag


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

what are some indications that i'd need it? if my nuts are bleeding/burning?

what about bruising?

these are hypothetical


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

LOUISSSSS said:


> what are some indications that i'd need it? if my nuts are bleeding/burning?
> 
> what about bruising?
> 
> *these are hypothetical*


I hope so!  

The indications would be more like chafing (irritation/ soreness caused by rubbing)


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

If you're being bothered and you think you need it, use it.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Personally, I like it. I don't use it all the time, my threshold is about two hours. 1hr rides are a maybe, but anything over 2.5 hours is 'definitely yes" for me. It is totally down to personal preference, but I feel that it keeps me more comfortable on longer rides. I just use a non-scented, non-tingly cream.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

do u apply it onto the chamois of the cycling shorts right before your ride?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> do u apply it onto the chamois of the cycling shorts right before your ride?


 and/or to your taint. Taint works best for me. I only use it for rides of over 2 hours. shorter rides don't cause much chafing issues for me.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

I love mind for longer rides. I've used Udderly Smooth for a long time, but nowadays use Assos. If you order from the UK you can get it quite cheap. 

It's a little thicker than other type of creams/lotions, so it tends to last longer too...

I like getting those small samples too, that way I can apply some at mile 80 of a century. Just one of those nice little things you can do for yourself to get you through the last hour


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

shockfinder said:


> and/or to your taint. Taint works best for me. I only use it for rides of over 2 hours. shorter rides don't cause much chafing issues for me.


whats my taint?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

The area that actually makes contact with your saddle that the chamois covers between your man parts and your backside. It ain't the one and 'tain't the other.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

lol okay i got it. got me some assos creme


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

where can i find some cheap training lycra shorts? that are of acceptable quality for everyday usage


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I dunno how cheap you want, but I think the Performance Elite bib shorts consistently get good reviews and run about $75, maybe available for $50-60 when on sale? Check out http://www.performancebike.com or a local Performance Bike if you got one near you. I've never worn these so can't vouch, just know they are often cited by many people as good value.

Hammer Nutrition offers a bib short made by Voler for $70 which is well-reviewed and a good value as well. My club's shorts are made by Voler, and the Hammer ones are the same as the Elite Peloton bibs from Voler. From personal experience, these are very nice especially for the price -- done rides up to 70 miles and rides in 95 degree heat in these no problems... http://www.hammernutrition.com/clothing/cycling/ (click the "new generation" shorts/bibs, I never tried the Bergamo ones)


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

whats the benefits of buying a bib short over a regular short?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

those hammer bibs for $70 look like a decent deal, is that about as cheap as they come? i'm spending all this money buying things but i haven't even paid for my bike yet. it'd be amazing if i bought all this: (pedals, shoes, cream, jackets, jerseys, bibs) and can't afford the bike.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, I forgot there are Hammer Nutrition on clearance too:
http://www.hammernutrition.com/deal...9-men-s-cycling-shorts-bibs.09sc.html?navcat=
But only small or large shorts ($30), only small bibshorts ($34) available still.

If you do a search of "bibs or shorts" or "bibs advantages" (or the like) you can probably find some discussion on the forums that will cover most everything. The main advantages are that many people find them more comfortable than shorts, and the straps on the bibs keep the shorts from sliding down versus shorts (especially for people with a big gut pushing their shorts down). Some people feel the waistline of the shorts are irritating versus the bibs. On the other hand, some people find the bib straps are irritating and don't like the extra material especially in the heat. Also the bibs make it harder to use the toilet because the straps are under your jersey and you can pull them down without taking off your jersey (as far as I can tell).

If you are okay with delayed gratification, you can get some good deals on eBay -- around $10-15 even for brand new bibs. The main problem (which is true of most online ordering) is getting the sizing right. Different brands can fit differently, and even the same brand can fit different from year to year. Maybe search online and/or ask about a particular brand. For the Voler bibs, I am 5'6" and 130-135 pounds and I wear a small.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> whats the benefits of buying a bib short over a regular short?


Most people find bibs more comfortable - for me the shoulder straps keep the shorts from slipping anywhere and prevent any waistband from digging in when I get in a cycling position. Beware "cheap" cycling shorts. I bought a pair for $30 and the chamois fell apart after two washes. It got thrown away in less than a month. On the other hand I have two pairs of Sugoi RS bibs and a pair of Santini bibs and all three sets are well over a year old and feel even better than when I bought them.


----------



## gabeg (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 on the new Hammer Nutrition Voler Elite bibs; GREAT value at $70 (the actual Voler brand of the same quality goes for something like $130!). I love them; they fit me perfect. These are my first ever cycling shorts, and bibs are the way to go; super comfortable and the chamois stays where it needs to be!

I haven't tried any cremes yet; I was little sore after my first long ride with these bibs, but I'm still new enough to cycling that my rear is getting accustomed. I'll have to try some, though, to see how it helps. Is there any concern that it lessons the life of the chamois; does it wash out easily or leave a residue?


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

LOUISSSSS said:


> whats my taint?



Your taint is that lovely piece of real estate located between your scrotum and butt hole that keeps you from pooping on your balls.

Also known as: grundle, choad, gooch, and (the medical term) perineum.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

lol i got it the first time around. does assoc chamois cream stain pants? does it ONLY work on chamois's? or can i use it with non-biking pants, like... cotton boxers for example. Just learning here


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

LOUISSSSS said:


> lol i got it the first time around. does assoc chamois cream stain pants? does it ONLY work on chamois's? or can i use it with non-biking pants, like... cotton boxers for example. Just learning here


I usually wear it with my business suit at work. 

Seriously though, I don't personally use the stuff but I wouldn't recommend wearing cotton boxers (or cotton anything) for any serious rides. Cotton collects moisture like a sponge and stays wet which leads to serious chafing and discomfort. At the very least it will feel like you are wearing a wet diaper. Stick to the cycling/running/fitness specific clothes while doing serious exercise. That stuff is made to wick away sweat and keep you as dry as possible for maximum comfort. This goes for socks as well. Stay away from cotton socks.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

LOUISSSSS said:


> lol okay i got it. got me some assos creme


I keep meaning to order some of that. It's the only Assos product I can afford.


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Your taint is that lovely piece of real estate located between your scrotum and butt hole that keeps you from pooping on your balls.
> 
> Also known as: grundle, choad, gooch, and (the medical term) perineum.


Oh my god, that's funny!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> lol i got it the first time around. does assoc chamois cream stain pants? does it ONLY work on chamois's? or can i use it with non-biking pants, like... cotton boxers for example. Just learning here


Sorry I have to ask - why the HELL would you need to use chamois cream with regular pants for work or going out etc?! 

I'd imagine the outcome wouldn't be pleasant at all, for pants and for your own sake perhaps.

Unless of course you're riding with regular pants. Even then....  

I hope you're not thinking of using it at work for when you sit in the office for too long


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Only use it with riding shorts. I use it on longer rides and/or hot days (especially _and_). Try without, and as you work up to longer and longer rides, you'll know if/when you need it. Sometimes riding often (such as every day) will cause more of a need for it too. 

Another vote for the Voler stuff - I think the deal with Hammer is that you just get paid to advertise their stuff. Keep an eye on Voler's site for sales, too. Free shipping, free returns and good people to deal with.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

kykr13 said:


> Only use it with riding shorts. I use it on longer rides and/or hot days (especially _and_). Try without, and as you work up to longer and longer rides, you'll know if/when you need it. Sometimes riding often (such as every day) will cause more of a need for it too.
> 
> Another vote for the Voler stuff - I think the deal with Hammer is that you just get paid to advertise their stuff. Keep an eye on Voler's site for sales, too. Free shipping, free returns and good people to deal with.


re:Voler....good stuff and a perfect fit for me at least. I just ordered a closeout jersey and pair of last year stock bibs for *under* 50 bucks with free shipping using my account source code!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

501 posts here and you're wondering about wearing boxers with chamois cream? LESS posting. MORE riding! If you were a musician, I'd tell you less e-bay and more Mel Bay. 

Your saddle and chamois are very important. Make sure your bike is fitted to get THE proper saddle height. Yes, this costs money. If you do not do this step, a good saddle and chamois (optional chamois cream) will still suck. 

You want GOOD shorts/bibs. You don't necessarily need to break the bank, but don't cut corners! Voler and Louis Garneau team gear tend to come to mind when it comes to a good price to performance ratio. 

The right saddle is critical. You may have the right saddle already or it might take you 3-4 before you find the right one. If you make changes, you'll need to make sure the saddle height gets adjusted since most different saddles on the market aren't the same height from the rails.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

a bump.

i was watching the movie/documentary about the '03 TdF, and the doc/masseuse was always putting chamois cream on the guys bibs, liberally added to the chamois.

is that the standard method, apply directly to the whole chamois?
does the cream come out in the wash (hand or machine)?

i'll go check a the other 3 threads that i found during my search as well.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I usually take a shot or two of it before a long ride. Doesnt help chafing but it gives me some mean heart burn.. maybe Im doing it wrong. 

I like the big orange bottle of medicated powder, doesnt feel like a soggy diaper. Good enough for 50-60 mile rides.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've found that I don't really need ck on the perineum, but more on the area where the perineum meets the legs. Sorry for not providing a photo to explain things.

I use Assos, btw.


----------



## KSUCat (Jan 21, 2011)

Geoffersonspin said:


> Your taint is that lovely piece of real estate located between your scrotum and butt hole that keeps you from pooping on your balls.
> 
> Also known as: grundle, choad, gooch, and (the medical term) perineum.


This made me laugh so hard my wife gave me a pissed look and made me leave the room. Reading this forum is better than watching American Idol anyhow.


----------



## dolifewell (Oct 20, 2006)

Udderly Smooth from REDEX Industries has become my go to after close to a decade of trying all the stuff in bike shops (Assos was a fave, Chamois Butt'r is ok, some stuff in metal toothpaste type tubes, vaseline once in cross season I think). The price I can get here is sub $5 for 8 oz. Massage 2 T into the center zones of the chamois and then another 1.5 gently applied to the contact areas of yourself. Apply triple antibiotic salve prior to chamois cream and after bathing if things start to get sensitive (use once or twice, not daily).
Nike's champs elysees sueded chamois Discovery team shorts and a similar pair of Team Navigators Biemme's have been the best, my team's Voler are great too, quite a bargain. Multiple density foam is not as good as the sueded chamois options.
Enjoy.


----------

